# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  كيف تعرف أنك مصاب بالعين والعلاج منه - د. عبد الرحمن العريفي

## o.xox

---------- 

الأيات التي نصحنا بها - د. العريفي -

اول 4 ايات من سورة تبارك

تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ

الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ

الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِن فُطُورٍ

ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِئاً وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ


اخر ايه من سورة القلم
 
*{وَإِن يَكَادُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَيُزْلِقُونَكَ بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا الذِّكْرَ وَيَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ لَمَجْنُونٌ}*

*هذة الايه من سورة يوس*

وَقَالَ يَا بَنِيَّ لاَ تَدْخُلُواْ مِن بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ وَادْخُلُواْ مِنْ أَبْوَابٍ مُّتَفَرِّقَةٍ وَمَا أُغْنِي عَنكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلاَّ لِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَعَلَيْهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُونَ 

اية الكرسي 
سوره الفاتحه
سورة الفلق
سورة الاخلاص
سورة الناس 

ايات الشفاء 
*الآية 14 من سورة التوبة
قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُّؤْمِنِينَ..*
*الآية 57 في سورة يونس
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءتْكُم مَّوْعِظَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَشفَاء لِّمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ..*
*الآية 69 من سورة النحل
ثُمَّ كُلِي مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبِّكِ ذُلُلاً يَخْرُجُ مِن بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاء لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ..*

*الآية 82 من سورة الإسراء
وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاء وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَارًا..*
*الآية 80 من سورة الشعراء
وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ..*
*الآية 44 من سورة فصلت
وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا أَعْجَمِيًّا لَّقَالُوا لَوْلَا فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ وَعَرَبِيٌّ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدًى وَشفَاء وَالَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ فِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ..*


*و أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي الجميع*  

 





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## jameela200

بارك الله فيج الغالية

----------


## EMEE_84

يزاج الله كل خيير  :Smile:

----------


## o.xox

*

*





*

*






















ضع بصمتك/ الرقية الشرعية من العين/د.العريفي 7/6




ضع بصمتك/ الرقية الشرعية من العين/د.العريفي 7/7

----------


## ريمييه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## al7nan79

*يزااااااااااااج الله خيييييييييييييير حبيبتي 
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب 
والله صدق الواحد لازم يقرا على نفسه 
وخاصتا ان العين منتشره الحين بكثره 
ربي يشافينا ويشافي كل خواتي المسلمين
اجمعين المصابين بالعين يا رب 
**

*

----------


## مدى رضاكم

بارك الله فيج الغالية

----------


## SPICY

ف ميزان حسناتج

----------


## سمراء_قنوعه

يزاج الله خير
وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ذات الحياة

بارك الله فيج الغالية 
بس السموحه منج مكرر الموضوع من قبل شهر طرح 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=587835

يعطيج العافية 
والله يشفي الجميع

----------


## ريم دبي3

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ورشانة

.. يزاا ج الله ألف خييير ..

----------


## &..كتكوته..&

يزااااااج الله كل خييييييييييييييييير ^^ وفي مييييييييييييييزان حسناااااتج ان شااااء الله

----------


## smile2smile_4

يزاج الله الخير كله ويحفظج من كل شر

----------


## o.xox

> بارك الله فيج الغالية


 
تسلمين عالمرور

----------


## الحاجية

جزاك الله خير

----------

